# My HUGE Haunted Dollhouse Project !!



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I made a haunted dollhouse several years ago but it is much too small to do anything with the inside. I had been wanting a large one to haunt but didn't want to spend the money. I stopped at a garage sale today and found my new love, a HUGE dollhouse. It is almost completely assembled and they paid very close attention to detail. The chimneys are actual mini brick and morter with copper flashing, handmade lattice etc. and it is electrified. They also put in hardwood floors throughout. I got it and 5 boxes filled with furniture, carpeting, all the other building materials; door and window casing staircases, wall tile, furniture, expensive ginerbread, all the interior doors & knobs, and 6 unopened chandeliers, as well as the tools, extra wiring and extra wall recepticles, 2 fireplaces and a bunch of other stuff for $50.00 !!  So I thought I'd show some pictures of it before, during and after it's haunting renovation. To show it's size, there is a soda can on the porch. 





























Here is the small one I did. Before it was completely finished.








Not sure how I plan to do this one yet but it is going to be more detailed than the little one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The small version looks phenomenal. I'm sure that the large house will be equally amazing, creepyhomemaker


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

What a creative idea!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I could see some really great photography coming out of that.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh that's just beautiful! I have one much like the small one that I "haunted" a couple of years ago. I've wanted to build a large one but i just have no place to store it. I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so jealous. My wife started doing dollhouses and I have been wanting to do a haunted one. Beautiful find!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is INCREDIBLE as is!! It's going to be a perfect haunted house. Have fun! Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm so excited to see this project come to life!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

You're coying me, but on a much smaller scale! 

I love the idea. I've actually been getting inspired by lots of dollhouse features. They seem to have to best windows around.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Need to mount that to a sheet of plywood to add the cemetery, dead trees, fencing, etc. Could use spookytown components for the graves.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This one actually helped inspire my remodel.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, great find! That's going to look amazing as a haunted house!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

TK421 said:


> You're coying me, but on a much smaller scale!


You know I thought "this seems like TK421's thread only ...miniature" myself. I wish it was lifesize.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

That is awesome! Hey wait!?! How did you steal my tree from my desk? Give it back! Lol! 


Actually, that's pretty freaky how much your tree looks like the one I made.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a hell of a find! A dollhouse of that size is usually much more expensive! I'm excited to see this come together. It's funny, about a month ago, my mother called me up and asked if I wanted to go in halves with her to buy a dollhouse that we would decorate and re-decorate for all the different holidays. I would absolutely LOVE to, but cannot afford it right now. Unless, of course, I come across an amazing deal like this. Please do keep us posted


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww, I think your little one is the perfect compliment to the big mansion... You could start a whole haunted neighborhood! I see the little one as being the perfect witch's house!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep popping back into this thread looking at your find. There are so many possibilities with that house. My daughter and I were in Michaels Crafts the other day and she found really small crows that looked like they had real feathers. You could do so much with lighting the interior as well as the exterior for presentation. Really cool find.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

That Victorian Mansion will be awesome once you "trick" it out ! LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! that sucker is huge. Great score. My father, a carpenter, made a large doll house for me as a child. It's been knocked around over the years, so when I had my daughter, he restored it. When he took off the roof, you could see where he had signed his name and the date Dec. 1964, on one of the boards. He died about 4 months after the restoration. So my daughter has the last thing he worked on.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a GREAT find! I am so jealous... was just looking at dollhouses today with the hubs, and said one of these days I wanted a really big one to turn into a haunted house with all sorts of creepy details. 

Can't wait to see what you do with that beauty!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

All that attention to detail, even using scale plywood for the interior walls. Guess they don't make drywall in that scale. 

Last time I saw a dollhouse of that scale and quality at a yard sale, they wanted $400 for it - and it didn't come with 5 boxes of to scale furnishings and building materials.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow. Keep posting those pics! That is so great. Own "little" ghost house. <3


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I just stumbled across this amazing haunted dollhouse by one of the bloggers I read:

http://kirtsy.com/2011/10/27/dollhouse-curated-by-jenny-lawson/

This is incredible, and thought it might spark some ideas for you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I just stumbled across this amazing haunted dollhouse by one of the bloggers I read:
> 
> http://kirtsy.com/2011/10/27/dollhouse-curated-by-jenny-lawson/
> 
> This is incredible, and thought it might spark some ideas for you.


Wow, that is great! So much attention to detail


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

That is actually one of the first that I had seen and it was a major source of inspiration for me. I haven't decided whether I want to do it Walt Disney Haunted Mansion "I'll take care of the outside, the ghosts will take care of the inside" style, with it looking mostly normal on the outside... or like a run down house that was once well maintained, but now sits forgotten...or just full on gothic, dark, brooding, sinister.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Amazing find! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------

